# Limpin' Coyote



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I've stalked him for about 30 minutes and he has a good limp. He sniffed out my dog earlier so I put the puppy in the car to see what this Coyote is doing. I can't get within 80ft or so, and I am not carrying any lead anyway. He is stalking garbage and dead ducks, but I know where he lives now. We'll see..!
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

My puppywas so happy to have me back. We tried another spot and his senses were overwhelmed in minutes with the Coyote scat that was everywhere. Good Times! Mojave Mo and Ollie.










Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this great post


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

They don’t die easy I’ve seen them hit with rifle and travel 5 miles.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Royleonard said:


> They don't die easy I've seen them hit with rifle and travel 5 miles.


I'm sure the Rangers will get to him long before my imagination does.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I love listening to those Coy-oodles yapping in the middle of the night.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

For a long spell of time there was no black bear or coyotes in East Tennessee... but plenty now.

I never see them in the back country... always near people's garden and garbage.

But once in a while at night I get to hear 'em singingnthe song of their people.

I dig it.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i love the singing and i have been blessed twice with 1/2 coyote dogs,both were super smart and loving,harley was 1/2 doberman from SE texas,and ginger was 1/2 chow from carefree AZ.miss both of them


----------

